# Is There Any Cons For Going Overkill On Filtration?



## nygiants10 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have two penguin 350's in my 55 gallon tank. One is supposed to be enough. What I was wondering is there any cons to having two other than buying all the extra filters.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Absolutely not, you would run into flow problems first.... as in your fish couldnt swim in the current. Really depends on your stock list.

If anything those two filters are about right... 4 or 6 would be overkill


----------

